# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  بعد الغياب رجعنا تاني لي احلي منبر

## خالد كمال

*السلام عليكم الاخوة صفوة المريخ واعتزر عن الانقطاع الطويل عنكم نسبة للغربة الغدارة والبهدلة الحاصلة في رحلة البحث عن وظيفة في مدينة الرياض الكبيرة والامر للان مستمر وايضا نسبة لرجوعي لوفاة والدي عليه رحمة الله 
فلكم العتبة واشتياقي الحار لكم وبالاخص للعزبي الكبير ابوجالا 
تخريمة:
بس ما اكون البورة فكت منو
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*احسن الله عزاكم  في وفاة والدكم اسكنه الله فسيح جناته واهلا ومرحبا بالعودة الي المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اووووه الحبييب خالد 
حمدلله على السلامة ياحبيب عودا حميدا

واحسن الله عزاكم في الوالد رحمه الله وربنا يجعل مثواه الجنة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلا اخونا خالد
احسن الله عزاكم وربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ويجعل الجنة مثواه
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*هلا بالحبيب خالد كمال وأحسن الله عزاءكم وتقبل الله الوالد ..
فاقدنك يا راجل ..ألف حمد الله علي السلامة .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم ارحم الوالد واغفر له
مرحبا اخونا ابننا خالد وحمدا لله على السلامة
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*تسلمو جميعا يا شباب وسعيد جدا بتواجدي وعودتي اليكم
تخريمة:
انتو ناس الرياض ديل بياعين كدا مالو دا رقمي لو في سمينة تاني 0507570589
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حمدالله على السلامة الحبيب خالد كمال،
واحسن الله عزاءكم والهمكم الصبر والسلوان،
وعودا حميدا لمنبر الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*تسلم الحبيب احمد
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*حمد لله على السلامة يا صاحب 

و احسن الله عزاءك و جبر كسركم 


*

----------

